# مال الظلم



## النهيسى (12 يوليو 2010)

سؤال

    قال المسيح: "وأنا أقول لكم إصنعوا لكم أصدقاء بمال الظلم حتي إذا فنيتم يقبلونكم في المظال الأبدية" (لو 16: 9).  فما معني هذا الكلام ؟؟ هل الأموال التي نتحصل عليها عن طريق ظلم الغير أو بطرق غير مشروعة يمكن أن نصنع بها صدقات وصداقات وخير ؟ وهل يقبل الله مثل هذه التصرفات؟؟



    الإجابة: لقداسه البابا

    بالقطع لا.. فالله لا يمكن أن يقبل مثل هذا المال أو الأعمال التي تأتي بواسطته مهما كانت حسنة.

    فلم يقصد السيد الرب بكلمة" مال الظلم" هنا في هذا المثال، المال الحرام الذي يقتنيه الإنسان عن طريق الظلم، ظلم نفسه أو غيره أو المال الذي يكون مصدره غير مشروع (علي سبيل المثال شخص يتاجر بالمخدرات ثم يتصدق مما يكسبه علي الفقراء، أو زانية تقدم عطاء للكنيسة مما تكسب) فمثل هذا المال لايقبله الله بتاتاً. فالكتاب المقدس يقول:

    "لا تدخل أجر زانية ولا ثمن كلب إلي بيت الرب إلهك عن نذر ما لأنهما كليهما رجس لدي الرب إلهك" (سفر التثنية 23: 18).

    فالله لا يقبل عمل الخير الذي يأتي عن طريق الشر.

    إذن ما هو مال الظلم الذي الذي أوصانا الرب أن نصنع منه أصدقاء؟

    مال الظلم ليس هو المال الذي نكسبة بطرق غير مشروعة، إنما هو المال الذي نقع في خطية الظلم إن استبقيناه معنا...

    فمثلاً: أعطانا الله مالاً وأعطانا معه وصية بأن ندفع العشور، فالعشور ليست ملكنا لكنها ملك للرب (للكنيسة والفقراء) فإن لم ندفعها نكون قد ظلمنا مستحقيها وسلبناهم إياها باستبقائها معنا أو انفاقها علي انفسنا ويقول الكتاب المقدس:

    "أيسلب الأنسان الله. فإنكم سلبتموني. فقلتم بم سلبناك؟ في العشور والتقدمة" (سفر ملاخي 3: 8).  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.

    هذه العشور التي لم ندفعها لأصحابها هي مال ظلم نحتفظ به معنا. أيضاً النذور إن لم نوفها والبكور إن لم نقدمها نكون قد ظلمنا الفقير واليتيم والأرملة فعندما يصرخون إلي الرب من شدة الحاجة يكون صراخهم من ظلمنا لهم.

    إذن معني إصنعوا لكم أصدقاء بمال الظلم  هو أن نعطي هذا المال للمحتاجين اليه لكي يسدوا به أعوازهم عندما يصلهم في موعده وبذلك يصيروا أصدقاء لنا بمعني عندما يصلون من أجلنا ويستمع الرب لصلاتهم ودعائهم ويبارك لنا في مالنا:

    "هاتوا جميع العشور إلي الخزنة ليكون في بيتي طعام وجربوني بهذا قال رب الجنود إن كنت لا أفتح لكم كُوَى السموات وأفيض عليكم بركةً حتي لا توسع" (ملا 3: 10).

    لذلك مدح الرب تصرف وكيل الظلم بحكمةٍ عندما ساعد الفقراء (ليس عن طريق السرقة)، فالوكيل كان موكلاً علي مال الرجل الغني ويتصرف في جميع أموره فقد كان يتاجر بالمال (نيابة عن سيده)، وكان عليه أن يدفع العشور مما يربحه ولكنه فيما يبدو لم يكن يفعل ذلك واستبقي العشور والبكور وخلافه وبذلك تسبب في ظلم اولئك الفقراء المديونين لصاحب المال وفي ظلم نفسه أيضاً عندما انقلب عليه سيده وطرده، فلو كان قد خصم العشور من مديونيتهم لخفف عنهم الكثير وازدادت الأرباح نتيجة للبركة التي كانت ستحل علي تجارة سيده لأن ما استبقاه ليس له ولا لسيده إنما كان للفقراء ولكنه استدرك الأمر مؤخراً فاستفاد بصداقة ومحبة اولئك الفقراء الذين قطعاً بدعواتهم له وصلاتهم من أجله وجد ملاذاً لذلك كان تصرفاً حكيماً منه استحق مدح الرب.​


----------



## اني بل (12 يوليو 2010)

موضوع راااااااااااائع كالمعتاااد
ربنا يباركك


----------



## petros Adam (12 يوليو 2010)

أخي الكريم 

نحن في بلاد المهجر ولا سيما في الأمريكتين , ندفع عادة مبلغا ثابتا سنويا يقدر ب ( 240 ) دولار الى الكنيسة , وكذلك الحكومات تستقطع ما نسبته حوالي ( 14%) من مدخولاتنا على شكل ضرائب لتصرفها على مشاريعها ومن ضمنها التأمين الصحي ورعاية الفقراء والمعوزين ونظافة البيئة والمدينة وغيرها . 
سؤالي هو , هل تعتبر هذه المبالغ نوعا من العشور الذي يتحدث عنها الكتاب المقدس , أم أنه علينا دفع العشور أضافة لما ندفعه أعلاه ؟؟ 
بطرس آدم 
تورنتو - كندا


----------



## النهيسى (12 يوليو 2010)

اني بل قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااائع كالمعتاااد
> ربنا يباركك


شكرا للمرور الغالى
 الرب يبارككم
​


----------



## النهيسى (12 يوليو 2010)

petros adam قال:


> أخي الكريم
> 
> نحن في بلاد المهجر ولا سيما في الأمريكتين , ندفع عادة مبلغا ثابتا سنويا يقدر ب ( 240 ) دولار الى الكنيسة , وكذلك الحكومات تستقطع ما نسبته حوالي ( 14%) من مدخولاتنا على شكل ضرائب لتصرفها على مشاريعها ومن ضمنها التأمين الصحي ورعاية الفقراء والمعوزين ونظافة البيئة والمدينة وغيرها .
> سؤالي هو , هل تعتبر هذه المبالغ نوعا من العشور الذي يتحدث عنها الكتاب المقدس , أم أنه علينا دفع العشور أضافة لما ندفعه أعلاه ؟؟
> ...


أخي الكريم

نحن في بلاد المهجر ولا سيما في الأمريكتين , ندفع عادة مبلغا ثابتا سنويا يقدر ب ( 240 ) دولار الى الكنيسة , وكذلك الحكومات تستقطع ما نسبته حوالي ( 14%) من مدخولاتنا على شكل ضرائب لتصرفها على مشاريعها ومن ضمنها التأمين الصحي ورعاية الفقراء والمعوزين ونظافة البيئة والمدينة وغيرها .
سؤالي هو , هل تعتبر هذه المبالغ نوعا من العشور الذي يتحدث عنها الكتاب المقدس , أم أنه علينا دفع العشور أضافة لما ندفعه أعلاه ؟؟
بطرس آدم
تورنتو - كندا 
​


بالنسبه للأموال التى تدفع للدوله يقول الكتاب اعطوا ما لقيصر لقيصر و ما لله للة

أما  دفع عادة مبلغا ثابتا سنويا يقدر ب ( 240 ) دولار الى الكنيسة  أحسب هذا المبلغ هل كفى العشور أم تكمل عليه

ربنا معاكم
​


----------



## عادل نسيم (12 يوليو 2010)

_ أخي الحبيب النهيسي 
شكراً لتوضيح كلمة ( مال الظلم ) وللموضوع الشيق بركات البابا شنودة تكون مع جميعنا آمين 





_


----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2010)

موضوع رائع رائع اخي الكريم

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _ أخي الحبيب النهيسي
> شكراً لتوضيح كلمة ( مال الظلم ) وللموضوع الشيق بركات البابا شنودة تكون مع جميعنا آمين
> 
> 
> ...



*
الرب يبارك مروركم الغالى جدا شكرا*

​


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع رائع اخي الكريم
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*
الرب يبارك مروركم الغالى جدا شكرا
*
​


----------



## mero_engel (13 يوليو 2010)

*توضيح وشرح رائع يا نهيسي *
*مشكور يا عزيزي*
*تسلم ايدك*
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *توضيح وشرح رائع يا نهيسي *
> *مشكور يا عزيزي*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *الرب يباركك*​


*شكرا اختنا الغاليه للمرور الكريم جدا

الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## tamav maria (14 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخي النهيسي 
علي الموضوع القيم 
انا فعلا كنت عاوزه اعرف 
يعني ايه مال الظلم
شكرا للموضوع


----------



## النهيسى (14 يوليو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *توضيح وشرح رائع يا نهيسي *
> *مشكور يا عزيزي*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *الرب يباركك*​


*الرب يبارك مروركم الجميل جداا

شكر​*ااا


----------



## النهيسى (14 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> شكرا اخي النهيسي
> علي الموضوع القيم
> انا فعلا كنت عاوزه اعرف
> يعني ايه مال الظلم
> شكرا للموضوع


الرب يبارك مروركم الجميل جداا

شكرااا

​


----------

